# Calling to Poland



## Ajito

Hi!

I got to make a phone call to a friend that is living in Poland now. Probably any member of his family will pick up the phone when I'm calling.

So I need to know how to say "Can you pass me with... please?" 

If it's possible can you write me how to pronounce it, please? Polish's too hard for me!!!

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## kubu

Czy może mi Pan/Pani podać Marcina?  It's in the formal way. Pan - male, Pani -female are like usted in the Spanish language.
Czy możesz mi podać Marcina? - is in the informal way.
Pronunciation - Google translate pronounces it quite good.


----------



## Ajito

kubu said:


> Czy może mi Pan/Pani podać Marcina? It's in the formal way. Pan - male, Pani -female are like usted in the Spanish language.
> Czy możesz mi podać Marcina? - is in the informal way.
> Pronunciation - Google translate pronounces it quite good.


 
Thanks!

Pronounced "Chi mogesh mi podah Marcina?" Would be ok??? Google translator speaks too fast!

Thank you so much again!


----------



## kubu

Czy - pronounce like *chi*ca , omitting ca and instead of i say more like y and not 
like i.
Maybe anyone else helps you more with pronunciation, but it seems to be understandable.


----------



## jazyk

> "Chi mogesh mi podah Marcina?"


Does the g here represent Spanish g? If it doesn't, it shouldn't. The ż should be similar to French j in jambon or English s in measure. And what does the h in podah represent? If you do it like an English or Spanish ch, it should be close enough.


----------



## NotNow

Ajito said:


> Google translator speaks too fast!


 

http://www.ivona.com might help.


----------



## Ajito

NotNow said:


> http:.ivona. might help.


 
Wow! Thank you! That's a good help!!!

Thank you to everybody as well!


----------



## Kotbury

kubu said:


> Czy może mi Pan/Pani podać Marcina? It's in the formal way. Pan - male, Pani -female are like usted in the Spanish language.
> Czy możesz mi podać Marcina? - is in the informal way.
> Pronunciation - Google translate pronounces it quite good.


 

Me parece un poco complicado.
A lo mejor te conviene algo más simple: " Czy jest Marcin? Czy jest Ewa? 
En esta versión no tienes que declinar los nombres.
"Cz" pronuncias como "ch" en espanol y "jest"  como yest 
Saludos y ánomo!

PS Kubu 
Chyba pierwszy raz spotykam formę "Czy możesz mi podać Marcina?"
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Kotbury

Ay, Ajito,

Ánimo. Lo de _anomo_ fue un lapsus.


----------



## Thomas1

Kotbury said:


> Me parece un poco complicado.
> A lo mejor te conviene algo más simple: " Czy jest Marcin? Czy jest Ewa?
> En esta versión no tienes que declinar los nombres.
> "Cz" pronuncias como "ch" en espanol y "jest"  como yest
> Saludos y ánomo![...]


I would recomend one of these for the reasons of simplicity. You can truncate them even more: Jest XYZ? (This one is a colloquial way but everyone will understand the phrase and the fact that you use it because Polish isn't a language you speak). I would also recommend: Dzień dobry (Buenos días). It makes so much difference when you greet someone with it and then ask them to call your friend (though, I guess, people will understand if you don't use it in this case).


----------



## Ajito

Kotbury said:


> Ay, Ajito,
> 
> Ánimo. Lo de _anomo_ fue un lapsus.


 
Jejeje, gracias por la ayuda. A pesar del "lapsus" tu español es fantástico! Ojalá yo pudiese hablar igual el polaco...


----------



## Kotbury

Gracias Ajito, muy amable.
No desesperes, conozco a varios hispanohablantes que hablan muy bien polaco.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kotbury said:


> Chyba pierwszy raz spotykam formę "Czy możesz mi podać Marcina?"


 
Ja też. Podać można sól przy stole, ale nie osobę. Jednak słyszałem (bardzo nieformalne) 'daj mi [...imię].


----------



## majlo

Jest też jeszcze (chyba nikt tego nie podawał): Czy mógłbym (z nim/z nią) rozmawiać z XYZ?


----------



## Jenna Vienna

Chee (pronunciation of "ch" is like in the word "cheat")

moge ("m" just like in the word "mum" for example; "o" like in "boring"; "g" like in "Greek"; "e" like in "mess")

pro-see-ch

Marcina

So here it is: Chee moge proseech Marcina?


----------



## Paul W.

You can of course use a different name instead of Marcin


----------

